# About film concept.



## cocoa (May 29, 2012)

Hi, everybody. I'm here to asking fo some help.
Now I'm working on my application materials for film school. I've got a question.  
USC:  Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop. (no more than two pages) 

How to write a concept? what's the difference between a concept and a treatment? Is there any example?
Anybody can answer my question? THANKS A LOT!!


----------



## willstoc (May 30, 2012)

A concept is a proposal for an idea, and a treatment would be a more detailed, linear description of how that idea would unfold in a screenplay.


----------

